# Looking for an ECU



## Dave MacDonald (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello _ am looking for an ECU for an 83 728I vin#WBAFE810407777875 This car I believe was made for the german market only from what I can gather.The fuel injectors are stuck open and I am thinking the problem is in the control unit.Thanks_


----------

